# Help help!!! What is this!?



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so I've had my viv set up for about a week or so now. I'm not going to lie, I put a small hollow stick in the tank that I found outside in the woods. I soaked it in bleach water for a while and also baked it to make sure it was clean. I just got back from the Midwest Frog Fest with my very first frogs. When I put them in the tank, I looked around and saw that the inside of the hollow stick was covered in what looked like some kind of spider webby thing. Is it some weird kind of mold? Or did a spider somehow survive in there? I've attached pics. I'm really worried cuz I don't want my brand new frogs to die from whatever this is! If it is mold, can I toss in some springs and let them take care of it? I did take out the stick just in case it's something that will hurt the frogs.

Help! I'm freaking out over this LOL!!!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks like mold or a spider web... pics are blurry so I can't tell but I think it's mold. If you want you can put in spring tails or you can just let the mold take it's course and die off. The frogs shouldn't care or be harmed.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Whew... thank God. Ok. I'll toss some springs in tomorrow morning. Thanks!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

doesnt look like mold to me. definitely looks like a web of some sort.

james


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I think it is mold cuz apparently there's little bits of it all over my GS background. Does coco usually mold? It seems weird... ah well. Might give me an excuse to build another viv lol!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The coco and GS backgorund shouldn't mold at all. Usually only certain types of woods mold. It may be some type of spider. If you are truely concerned I would just remove the piece of wood and keep an eye out for little spiders


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

The coco on my GS background molded over for a few days. I just sprayed it off and it eventually went away. If it is a web as stated before you could remove the wood if your scared for your frogs safety, or just watch the tank for a while to see the little critter and catch it. Their is also the dry ice method, if you didn't put any spring tails or frogs in their yet.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok so I removed the wood and put it in a plastic shoe box to see what happens. I haven't put any springs in the viv yet. I just got a culture and want to wait a little while to get the culture really going before I start using them all. I've just been monitoring the frogs closely and so far they're ok. I haven't really seen a lot more of the mold/web. So I'm sure the wood was the culprit. Hopefully if it is a web, the spider is sealed away in the box.


----------

